

Heroku API is down - citizens

Heroku API is down — Cannot login.<p>The issue doesn't appear on the status page<i>, but other users on Twitter are reporting the problem and  a similar issue occurred last Friday[1].<p>https://status.heroku.com/<p>I first experienced the issue at 9:15pm EST.<p></i> Now at https://status.heroku.com/incidents/506<p>[1] https://status.heroku.com/incidents/505
======
benologist
It might not affect everyone, it's still working for me.

